# WoW Berufe - Die Goldfrage



## pingu77 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mal sehr gerne eure Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Berufen im Zusammenhang mit dem eingenommenem Gold wissen.
Ich bin auf meinem Main zur Zeit Kräuter/Alchi und komme damit eigentlich recht gut aus.
Nun wollte ich euch fragen:

Bei welchem/n Beruf/en habt ihr den Eindruck am besten und einfachsten eine stolze Menge an Gold verdienen zu können. Ich weiß dass das auch sehr Serverabhängig usw. ist, aber mich interessieren einfach eure persönlichen Eindrücken.

MfG Basti (;


----------



## pingu77 (22. Juni 2010)

Oh, sorry hab http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/157930-welcher-beruf-bringt-am-meisten-gold/ ganz übersehen :/

Sorry


----------



## Nerys Crin (10. Juli 2010)

naja du kannst mit Juwe aber auch mit VZ und schneider gut gold machen. aber halt nur wenn du auch die gefragen rezepte hast ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf 450 pushen reicht also nicht, da braucht man schon bisschen mehr


----------



## Floyder (10. Juli 2010)

Auch als Kürschner lässt sich sehr gut Gold machen.
Da meiste Gold mache ich jedoch auch mit Juwe + Bergbau. Du brauchst nur die geeigneten Vorlagen und ein wenig Kenntnis im AH.


----------



## Bismark72 (14. Juli 2010)

Schau Dir das AH an. Da liegt immer und sehr viel Gold rum, egal mit welchem Beruf. Mit den Sammelberufen sowieso, als VZ, Alchi, Juwe, Schneider in jedem Fall auch. Und soo viele andere Berufe bleiben da ja auch nicht mehr, die übe ich allerdings nicht aus, daher weiss ich nicht, ob's zB als Inschriftler oder als Lederer ähnlich ist.

Schau Dir einfach an, was Du herstellen kannst, was die Mats kosten, und was Dein Produkt im AH bringt. Ich umschreibe hier nur ein wenig, weil ich keine Konkurrenz mag, die macht die Preise kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, schau Dir was an, was oft gebraucht wird, vergleiche die Herstellungskosten und die Verkaufskosten, das variiert ja je nach Server. Du wirst Dich wundern, wieviel Kohle auf dem Weg liegt. Und wenn Du das im Vorfeld planen willst, schau Dir bei buffed an, was Du produzieren könntest etc.pp. 

Ich hab neulich noch beim Skillen *** (sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) produziert und war selbst erstaunt, Materialeinsatz pro Stück ca. 30g, Verkaufspreis im AH 140g, und ging weg wie warme Semmeln. Also, wer suchet der findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gundam95 (31. Juli 2010)

Oder falls du 10 80er hast bring allen alchie bei und benutz deinen Trans cd mit allen chars und jeden Tag selber dann haste pro Char ca 80-100g am Tag also mit allen 10 chars zusammen 800-1000g am Tag und das mit minimalem Aufwand.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. August 2010)

Wenn du wirklich Gold machen willst, 
setz dich mit den AH Preisen auseinander, 
auf gut deutsch kauf sachen billig ein und verkauf sie dann möglichst teuer, 
wenn du einige monate erfahrung hast kannst du damit in vielleicht einer halben stunde
bereits 1k Gold machen, dass alles richtet sich natürlich danach wie viel gold du bereit
bist zu riskieren, aber ohne 2k sollte man da gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich Gold machen willst,
> setz dich mit den AH Preisen auseinander,
> auf gut deutsch kauf sachen billig ein und verkauf sie dann möglichst teuer,
> wenn du einige monate erfahrung hast kannst du damit in vielleicht einer halben stunde
> ...



blödsinn. er kann auch einfach nen lvl 1 char erstellen. macht bis lvl 2 oder 4 um die ersten kupfer abzugreifen, verkauft in der nächsten stadt mit ah alles (und damit mein ich auch seine klamotten am leib) und geht mit vielleicht 10 silber zum ah. reicht vollkommen um daraus innerhalb von paar tagen mehrere gold zu machen. installier dir auctioneer scan eine woche lang. danach nutz du die /auc getall funktion und stellst bei den filtern resale ein . den konfigurierst du am anfang am besten mit einem minimum profit von 5g und und einem pct wert von 35%(bedeutet das er dir items bis max 65% unter wert raus sucht). das ganze nennt man auch flipping. ist aber so kurz vor cata wo alles grad etwas stagniert nicht mehr ganz so profitreich wie manch einer sagt (obwohl immer noch richtig gut zum gold verdienen). wenn du unbedingt einen beruf zum goldmachen willst, nimm inschriftenkunde. billiger kannst du keine endwaren als damit herstellen und der profit geht locker über 300% raus (und das auf manchen servern noch untertrieben). achte aber darauf das du das ah nicht mit deinen waren überflutest. maximal 6 sachen(besser max 4). bei mehr läufst du gefahr den preis schneller wieder zu drücken. poste auch nicht immer alles auf einmal. setz erst ein oder zwei der selben ware rein. sobald jemand billiger ist als du stellst du den rest für einen wieder niedrigeren preis rein.


----------



## Bismark72 (2. August 2010)

Da muss ich jetzt mal wiedersprechen. Sicher kann man auch mit 5g als Resaler anfangen, aber mit mehr Kohle im Rücken kannst Du auch ganz andere Kunststücke fahren. Ich habe so ein paar Sachen die ich regelmäßig herstelle und verkaufe, genauso wie Mats für Verzauberungen. Ist die Konkurrenz zu günstig, dann kauf ich die halt auf und biete die Sachen selber zum Standardpreis an. Sieht doch so aus, dass, wenn ich meine Sachen günstiger reinstelle, der Ertrag schwindet, und wenn ich meine Sachen zum Normalpreis reinstelle ich erst verkaufe, wenn die günstigen Sachen weg sind. Wenn ich diese aber aufkaufe, mache ich bei jedem Teil auch noch ein paar Gold. Aber so Spielchen gehen halt nur mit Gold. Hat man keins, ist man dem Markt ausgeliefert. Und die Preise schwanken sehr...Konkurrenz ist groß, und viele Spieler sind gar nicht auf das große Gold aus.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2010)

die besagten paar gold erreicht man schon wenn man sich 2 tage lang etwas mit dem ah auseinandersetzt. gibt sogar genug youtube videos von (die videos sowie die seite von woconfidential kann ich da nur empfehlen, wenn auch auf englisch) die zeigen wie es geht.  wenn es zu viele auktionen gibt die billiger sind als der von auc statistische marktpreis sollte man auch nicht gleich alles wieder reinstellen was man selbst gekauft hat. denn so ist der momentane preis immernoch in den köpfen der anderen drin(auch der verkäufer) und es wird bloß wieder zum alten niedrigeren preis reingestellt. hier heißts geduld bewaren und warten bis die preise ohne eigenes zutun wieder nach oben gehen (auf vielen servern passierts das periodisch, also einfach warten).

p.s Wer wirklich so sein Gold machen will, sollte besser alles über einen handelstwink einstellen, um nicht durch aufnahme anderer Händler in die FL ausgekunschaftet zu werden. wichtig dabei ist das der twink auf keinen fall etwas wie "Bank" o.ä. im Namen hat. das lässt Leute  wie mich immer sehr leicht abschätzen wer ebenfalls handelt wie ich und kann sie manipulieren. Besser ist einen stinknormalen Char-namen zu nehmen( sogar Deathshadow etc sind da gut). Daraus lässt sich nicht viel schließen.


----------



## Tydlig (8. September 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> p.s Wer wirklich so sein Gold machen will, sollte besser alles über einen handelstwink einstellen, um nicht durch aufnahme anderer Händler in die FL ausgekunschaftet zu werden. wichtig dabei ist das der twink auf keinen fall etwas wie "Bank" o.ä. im Namen hat. das lässt Leute wie mich immer sehr leicht abschätzen wer ebenfalls handelt wie ich und kann sie manipulieren. Besser ist einen stinknormalen Char-namen zu nehmen( sogar Deathshadow etc sind da gut). Daraus lässt sich nicht viel schließen.



Der Name ist doch egal. Jeder der sich ein bisschen mit dem AH beschäftigt, lässt sie eh anzeigen, von wem er unterboten wurde und packt die Leute dann auf die FL.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,
also auf Grund deiner jetzigen Kombination - Alchemie & Kräuterkunde - würde ich dir dazu raten, Kräuterkunde zugunsten Juwelenschleifen zu verlernen. Ein Ex-Gildenmitglied hat selbst über diese Kombination verfügt und damit ziemlich viel Gold gemacht. Allerdings wärest du auch hierbei auf einen "Farmtwink" angewiesen, wenn du nicht überteuerte Mats im AH kaufen möchtest. Ich selbst bin Alchemist und Schneider und kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich mit meiner Berufskombination auch gutes Gold machen kann. Ich denke, dass mit jedem Beruf gutes Gold zu machen ist. Es ist eben nur eine Frage der Organisation und deines Fleißes. Auf Grund deiner aktuellen Berufskombination würde ich dir zu den oben genannten Zweitberufen raten. Allerdings solltest du immer bedenken, welcher Quelle du deine Mats entnimmst.

Grüße,
Deathloc


----------

